
Google Just Broke Amazon’s Workaround for YouTube on Fire TV - IBM
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/22/16921102/google-breaks-amazon-fire-tv-youtube-workaround
======
peatmoss
This shit just erodes my trust in ALL the streaming services, devices, and
companies. I cannot believe regulators aren’t going to use these shenanigans
as evidence for some future action.

Really, the fact that each company abuses leverage in one realm (retail market
position, device, services) to gain advantage in another is getting old.

Why do I own two copies of The Big Lebowski on iTunes and Amazon? Because of
this stuff. Once or twice, and I'll grumble. If I find myself needing to move
between incompatible ecosystems regularly, I suspect I’ll just ditch digital
streaming.

~~~
balladeer
And that is why, after trying Netflix and Amazon Prime for few months, I
renewed my seed-box VPS for another three years. Yes, I didn't want to do it
but the alternative just reeks of 'same old, same old' and I am not willing to
subscribe to 5 streaming services (or maybe more).

Music streaming services aren't this bad but even those are not an option for
me. One service has all the new Western/English songs, another has all the new
local songs, and yet another has all the old songs (but not local old songs)..
this goes on. No, I am not subscribing to more than 1, thank you very much.
Luckily, in my country one song usually costs $0.06 to $0.24 depending upon
whether it's an old (local) song or a new song (or a western/English song) and
I usually just buy the individual ones and keep it on my phone and laptop
(synced by iTunes).

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
More consumers are actually affected by this than have been affected by the
repeal of Net Neutrality. Maybe it is time to have streaming neutrality rules?

------
CaliforniaKarl
I assume this was a code or configuration change, which had an
unexpected/unintended effect, and then got rolled back.

~~~
King-Aaron
Yep, pushed to prod and broke it. I think as time goes on and we have more
ubiquitous internet connected devices around us, we'll notice periods of
temporary downtime far more often.

------
rdlecler1
The “Everything But Google Store”.... How is that not antitrust?

------
grawprog
Buy a locked down vendor controlled device and what do you expect? Why anyone
wants any of Amazon's spyware in their home is beyond me anyway.

~~~
EADGBE
> Buy a locked down vendor controlled device and what do you expect? Why
> anyone wants any of ["Amazon's"|"Google's"|"Apple's"] spyware in their home
> is beyond me anyway.

~~~
jsgo
Adding "Microsoft"|"Samsung"|"LG"|"Vizio"

